
Uber hasn’t killed the taxi industry after all - uptown
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-hasn-t-killed-taxi-000000965.html
======
Jtsummers
If anything I think Uber has motivated taxi companies to innovate.

I'm not sure how long they'd been using it, but when I visited Buenos Aires
the cabs could be summoned (similar to Uber) and had apps on their phones
(typically attached to their dashboard somehow) showing GPS and (presumably)
where they were being summoned to (of course I was a passenger so didn't
witness this side of it).

Uber makes it possible for me, living in a relatively small city, to make some
extra cash because there's not enough demand for full-time taxi services. We
have a couple, but they mostly ferry around the elderly and people who've lot
their licenses (typical DUIs). Most of the business is Friday night, taking
people home from downtown. But you can't justify a fleet for that limited
demand. In larger cities, Uber's not necessarily disruptive _enough_ to
replace taxis unless the existing companies refuse to accept change (possibly
reducing fares, making themselves more accessible to customers, etc.).

------
omarforgotpwd
Taxis are way better than cabs in New York City, especially Manhattan. When
you order an uber you get someone one block away but instead of being able to
run and catch him you have to wait half an hour for him to go around the
block. Meanwhile you can stick your hand up and get a car to pull over within
one second. NYC cabs even take NFC.

the other thing is that uber drivers are all amateurs who are new and probably
got some kind of payment incentive. taxi drivers in NYC are much better, much
more aggressive drivers who can get you around town MUCH faster

